# winter time bass on escambia



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive been tryin to locate some bass on escambia, any advice?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

To make a long answer very short, put on a trick worm with the lightest weight possible and throw it at any area that has grass. I'm talking downriver, not way upriver. Reason: Downriver is where the food is. Take your time with it. Also, try a shallow running crankbait. When the wind comes up, try a spinnerbait or a chatterbait. Once you get on a pattern, you can catch them all day in the dead of winter. There are many good places to fish, but Saultsmans Bayou is probably the best. Anywhere in that area is good, but really, on Escambia, anywhere that has grass can be a good location. What I usually do is fish for trout in the AM and then switch to bass once the sun warms up the banks and they start coming up. It is really a game of patience and once you get some spots figured out, you can always come back to them and catch fish. Just fish slow and with the lightest line possible.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

AP is spot-on. He is the Kang of Escambia Bass fishing. 

NJD


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

right on i think light line is important too i use 6 to 10lb XPS florocarbon i know its strong i caught a 25lb carp on 6lb test leader. my motor is still down so its hard to get around to the spots i want down river with the troll motor . Is there any chance of catching a trophy bass way way up river this time of year say around cotton lake? or should i focus all my time down river in the grass?


----------

